# Tahitian Moon sand



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I live in the South west part of Chicago. I'm trying to buy Tahitian Moon sand (Black sand). Where can buy it? Please help because I want to buy it tomarrow!! Thanks


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

try,aquabid some guy from around you is selling 50lbs(yet not quite sure)

but if your lfs doent have it cant they order it for you??


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Whats the black sand that people on this sight talk about???


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

PsychoLes said:


> Whats the black sand that people on this sight talk about???


 im pretty sure it is sand for sand blasting automotive paints

it can come in a black colour,forgot what member had it,someone mentioned that you dont want a sand to course or it will damage the the gills of your fish as it passes through..that is if it gets turned up


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I really don't want to hurt my fishs. But I really want something that looks good. Either Black or white! Amy suggestions? Pics wpuld be GREAT!!!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

check out the gallery of this site and go into the JULY TOTM(tank of the month)

they have some awesome ideas,many examples of different sand


----------

